# RinSpeed wheels



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

So i've been dreaming about putting wheels on my wife Touareg...
And i found this wheels and i loved it.....
























Comments?????
Thanks
OT


----------



## LowVW96 (Jul 21, 2005)

Those are HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RinSpeed wheels (oettingerst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oettingerst* »_








Comments?????
Thanks
OT


Needs tires too.


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: RinSpeed wheels (oettingerst)*

Those wheels are sweet... but 23"s Thats just nuts!!!! I hope your roads are like glass if you want to drive those around without trashing them. I saw a pic of them on a kitted out pepper and I must say they are one of the best looking wheels I've ever seen. That said I think to pull off a 23" rim I think you need a drop and a kit or they are going to look *GIGANTIC*


----------



## djillusion (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: RinSpeed wheels (oettingerst)*

i dig em! however, 23s are indeed nuts. but if they came in 20s or 22s, i would be interested.
do you have a price on em and where to buy?


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: RinSpeed wheels (oettingerst)*

hawtest looking Q7 I've seen as of yet and the wheels accentuate that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: RinSpeed wheels (oettingerst)*


----------



## spidy512 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: RinSpeed wheels (PAULLLLLIN)*

955 Cayenne (all models)
Part No. 36 20 0100 F 9.5 x 20” offset 47 mm (mono block)
Part.No. 36 22 0100 G 10 x 22" offset 50 mm (mono block) 
Part No. 36 23 0100 F 11 x 23” offset 50 mm (mono block) - silver or antrazith finish

link to manu site..
http://www.rinspeed.com
i bet the 20's look great....


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: RinSpeed wheels (spidy512)*

True guys, i think 23's way to big, i love the 22's......
But i love ABT ones also....










Cause this is my old toy that i build from stock....








Thanks
OT


----------



## nwavant (Jun 19, 2004)

do it. I think they might just be the illest wheels yet. I have been looking at them in a 20 for a bit, but 23 would be sick. The issue - LOOT.
You get them, we all need photos!


----------



## handi2 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (nwavant)*

Great wheels. They will be easy to clean. But the tires have to suck IMHO I need rubber on my wheels.


----------



## dploy (Nov 5, 2007)

They look like the wheels on my first Hot Wheels toy car!


----------



## daraiderbug (Jun 19, 2007)

Damn! Sweet Ass Wheels! Been looking to put these on they Range Rover SC. Where did you purchase? Only place I have been able to find was vivdracing.com online. No one's quoting me pricing w/tyres except a joint over in Europe. Who's your shop? I reside down in Orlando, FL and can have them mounted by my LandRover Dealer with no problem. Thanks!


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (daraiderbug)*

I wish they had those when I bought mine! I love flat 5-spokes! How much $?


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (setinhi)*

Went to the International Auto show in SF.... A Rover was sporting a set of RinSpeed Rims.... SO HOT...... I want a set....


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (daraiderbug)*

20x10's are $4,799.99, plus shipping at vividracing. No TPMS included.


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: RinSpeed wheels (oettingerst)*

wow those ABT are really nice as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BiG BuX


----------

